# Moving to Bangkok! Help please!



## G3MN (Aug 19, 2012)

I am moving to Bangkok very soon, please can anybody help me with good/bad places to live. I am working close to asoke station on the skytrain.

Also best ways to meet other expats, other than on here of course!

Any help much appreciated 

Gem


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Gem:

Concerning "good/bad" places to live. You need to use your own judgment. I would suggest that you stay in a hotel for the first couple of weeks while you investigate locations for long term rentals. 

Beware of; traffic, horror stories of traffic jams, you need to select long term accommodations that provide an easy commute to work and shopping. Be very aware of noise levels when selecting your accommodations. Also, "smells". 

Select long term accommodations based on; travel times, noise, comfort and convenience. 

Meeting expats. Expats are everywhere. Expect that you'll find a watering hole close to your accommodations. From there you will establish friendships.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## G3MN (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for your help, I am now looking for hotels as recommended for the first month. Will give me time to explore the city! 

I can't wait


----------



## sallyjs (Sep 10, 2012)

I totally agree with Stednick that you should stay in hotel first. From what I heard, I would recommend Diamond Residence on Ratchadapisek Road near to Suttisan MRT. It's nice modern and clean. I believe they have website, just google.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

sallyjs said:


> I totally agree with Stednick that you should stay in hotel first. From what I heard, I would recommend Diamond Residence on Ratchadapisek Road near to Suttisan MRT. It's nice modern and clean. I believe they have website, just google.


Ok, sounds good but I think you have to pay a deposit? 
You can leave a hotel any time you want, a residence needs investigating first.


----------



## suerte (Feb 6, 2012)

hi
i live in Ladphrao Rd, Chankasem
asoke station is 7 stop from Ladphrao station
cheap rent big room, 
here is a apartment number 02-9383240
cheers
sonny


----------

